# οιστριονικός ή ιστριονικός; ιστριονικός



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Ο ελληνικός όρος _*οιστριονικός *_(π.χ. _οιστριονική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας_) αποδίδει το αγγλικό επίθετο _histrionic_ — το οποίο όμως ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την ελληνική λέξη _οίστρος_, αλλά προέρχεται από το λατινικό _histrio_, _histrionis _"ηθοποιός", ετρουσκικής προέλευσης.
Η γραφή *ιστριονικός *(οπότε και _ιστριονική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας_) χρησιμοποιείται σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό, αλλά κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι ετυμολογικώς ορθότερη.
Το πρόθημα_ *ιστριο-*_ το έχουμε ωστόσο υιοθετήσει στη γλώσσα μας γραμμένο σωστά στην περίπτωση της ζωολογίας, όπου έχουμε *histriobdella = ιστριόβδελλα* (βλ. _Ιστριόβδελλα η χυμάρεια_), histriobdellidae = ιστριοβδελλίδες.
Ένα δασυνόμενο _*ἵστραξ*_ "είδος πτηνού" στον Ησύχιο (στο οποίο το _-αξ_ είναι αναμενόμενο επίθημα) είναι άγνωστο αν σχετίζεται με το λατινικό _histrio_.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=histrionic
http://www.marinespecies.org/aphia.php?p=taxdetails&id=972
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...betic+letter=*i:entry+group=33:entry=i(/strac


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2013)

Βλέπω δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ. Ελάχιστες φορές έχω συναντήσει τη λέξη, αλλά ποτέ με _οι_.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Βλέπω δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ. Ελάχιστες φορές έχω συναντήσει τη λέξη, αλλά ποτέ με _οι_.


Ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) υπάρχει. Ούτε στον Θησαυρό τού Γιοβάνη (όπου βρήκα τις ιστριόβδελλες). Τον Πάπυρο δεν τον έχω πρόχειρο.


----------



## cougr (May 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> [...]Το πρόθημα_ *ιστριο-*_ το έχουμε ωστόσο υιοθετήσει στη γλώσσα μας γραμμένο σωστά στην περίπτωση της ζωολογίας, όπου έχουμε *histriobdella = ιστριόβδελλα* (βλ. _Ιστριόβδελλα η χυμάρεια_), histriobdellidae = ιστριοβδελλίδες[...].



Και επίσης στην περίπτωση του «ιστρίωνα/ιστρίων».


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τον Πάπυρο δεν τον έχω πρόχειρο.


Στο γιώτα δεν έχει τίποτα. Τον τόμο του όμικρον δεν τον διαθέτω, δυστυχώς. Ο πατερούλης σταμάτησε να αγοράζει μετά το κάπα.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο το εύρημα. Ο Πάπυρος έχει αυτό:

*ιστρίων*
ἱστρίων, -ωνος, ὁ (Α)· (στον πληθ.) οἱ ἱστρίωνες· (στην αρχαία Ρώμη) ηθοποιοί που κατά την πλειονότητά τους προέρχονταν από τους απελευθέρους, ήταν εξαιρετικά δημοφιλείς και πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν τον 1ο π.Χ. αιώνα.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Μεταφορά στην ελλ. ξεν. όρου, πρβλ. λατ. histrio «υποκριτής, μίμος»].

Στον Πλούταρχο:
’Διὰ τί τοὺς περὶ τὸν Διόνυσον τεχνίτας ‘ἱστρίωνας’ Ῥωμαῖοι καλοῦσιν;’ ἦ δι' ἣν αἰτίαν Κλούβιος Ῥοῦφος (fr. 4 Peter) ἱστόρηκε; φησὶ γὰρ ἐν τοῖς πάνυ παλαιοῖς χρόνοις Γαΐου τε Σουλπικίου καὶ Λικινίου Στόλωνος ὑπατευόντων λοιμώδη νόσον ἐν Ῥώμῃ γενομένην πάντας ὁμαλῶς διαφθεῖραι τοὺς ἐπὶ σκηνὴν προερχομένους· δεηθεῖσιν οὖν αὐτοῖς ἐκ Τυρρηνίας ἐλθεῖν πολλοὺς καὶ ἀγαθοὺς τεχνίτας, ὧν τὸν πρωτεύοντα δόξῃ καὶ χρόνον πλεῖστον ἐνευημεροῦντα τοῖς θεάτροις Ἵστρον ὀνομάζεσθαι· καὶ διὰ τοῦτο πάντας ‘ἱστρίωνας’ ἀπ' ἐκείνου προσαγορεύεσθαι. 

Τώρα γιατί δεν σκεφτήκαμε τα δικά μας _θεατρικός_ ή _μελοδραματικός_... Ας μην αρχίσω τους θεατρινισμούς και τους μελοδραματισμούς και τις υστερίες. Δεν έχω οίστρο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 27, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Βλέπω δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ. Ελάχιστες φορές έχω συναντήσει τη λέξη, αλλά ποτέ με _οι_.


Στην ψυχολογία είναι συχνότατος ο όρος, κι όπως φαίνεται η παρετυμολόγηση από τη λ. _οίστρος_ ασκεί τεράστια έλξη:


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2019)

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που το γράφουν σωστά (κι ας τους προδίδουν ενίοτε οι τίτλοι). Βέβαια, το Google βγάζει συμπεράσματα βάσει μετρήσεων.

Στο Λεξικό Ψυχολογίας του Cambridge είναι γραμμένο σωστά, *ιστριονική*. Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να διορθώσει κάποιος τη Βικιπαίδεια;


----------

